# Breeze's Actual Colour!!



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay, so as many of you know, I sent a sample in to Animal Genetics Inc. for testing for Agouti, because of the debate of whether she is brown or black. 

You can vote the colour you think now, and we can see who is right!!!

I sent the sample on Friday last week. I got an email today stating they have gotten my sample and are processing it now! 

I will get results next week, so here are some pics and please vote for what you think, I would like to hear what you guys think before I actually know her true colour!!!

First 3 weeks, before winter:

















Winter, faded by sun, before she shed out:

















Earlier in Spring, not completely shed out:









In the last 2 weeks:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Black no agouti :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Shes absolutely stunning!!! Like oh my gosh gorgeous... you're lucky haha. I'm a sucker for blue eyes, especially against a dark coat. Those eyes are so striking against the small amount of white she has too! (PS If she goes missing it wasn't me lol  )


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

She's black she will be agouti negative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

I would have said black on every one of these pictures until I saw the one with the saddle on. I see brown in the flank and girth area.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

JetdecksComet said:


> I would have said black on every one of these pictures until I saw the one with the saddle on. I see brown in the flank and girth area.


IMPO that's due to fading/bleaching from sweat since they are working her now.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

black, black, black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, it will be interesting to find out for sure. Horse colors can be very shocking. We've seen chestnuts just as dark as Breeze.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Chestnuts as dark as breeze still get lighter at the hoof 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that she's black, no agouti. What made me sure is the pix of her in winter fuzzies. She doesn't have a single brown hair on her muzzle that I can see. Even the darkest brown horses will have tan hair on their muzzle in the winter.

Oh, and I wanted to ask, is she blue eyed on both sides or just the one? Gorgeous either way.

For example....dark brown horse


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

She just has 1 blue eye!

And guess what! The results came TODAY!!! 

She is aa... meaning most of you were right, she is BLACK! A True black, and no more guessing games!

I am happy with this result, even though I would have not cared either way, I was hoping for black!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Told you it wouldn't take long to get results.  and I knew she was black so I'm not surprised. She is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you! I only got the test done so there would be no more debate. I thought she was black to, but a lot of people, not just on here, told me she was a brown horse. So I just wanted to get it cleared up, and so I know for sure.

Also, yes, the test is fast. It took 6 days to get there, and Yesterday they told me that it would take 3-5 business days to get results, then I got them today!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm more curious of the frame and splash status lol


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

Just curious, but how did you get her tested for it?


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Breezy2011 said:


> *She just has 1 blue eye!*
> 
> And guess what! The results came TODAY!!!
> 
> ...



Pertaining to the bolded...one blue eye still means she carries either splash or frame. I think you know that already, just pointing it out.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, I know she carries it. I think she carries frame, because that could be what prevented her from having any white on her feet.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Im sorry but I think you wasted your money. Once NDappy said the mare was Black that should be all the proof you needed. LOL
All my black horses fade just like yours some even look like dark buckskins at the end of summer. Shalom


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't think I did... because even the people that are best at that like NDappy can be wrong, and even people around me, like my boss, and friends all thought that she was brown. I even believed that when she was really faded during the winter, so I don't think my money was wasted, and hey, now I can say for sure that she IS black, and I don't have to second guess it.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

B.reezy, I was joking. Though I have never known NDappy or Chillaa to be wrong about colour and if they are unsure they admit it.
If you feel it was money well spent then it was. Shalom


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I agree, db. I want to get my filly tested even though I'm pretty positive I know what color she is. She's a very odd shade, looks grey or roan, but neither are in her background.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I was almost wondering if she carried both frame and splash. Star from the frame and snip from the splash lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

She could carry both, but I am not to interested in knowing, unless I am going to breed her, but I can worry about that in the future. 

I was thinking of frame because I heard that that is what prevents any white on her feet. I don't really know what splash does, so you could be right on that! 

Also, to whoever asked about how I got her tested... I went to a site called animalgenetics.us/equine.asp, there, you can test for A LOT of stuff, and genetic diseases too. 

I tested for agouti, to see if she had it or not, and she didn't, meaning she is black, and not bay or brown.


----------

